# Weaving- experiments-weaving-with-different-materials



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.theweavingloom.com/weave-experiments-weaving-with-different-materials/


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

This is a rug my dil is making from blue jeans. I guess you could probably weave with anything.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Like the blue jeans rug. Is she twining or plain weave?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks so neat.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was going to ask also if it was twining. I have a loom for that have made 2 rugs so far have my rags ready for the next one.


----------

